# شاهدوا هذة المشاريع ثم رايكم فيها



## arc_fares (15 أغسطس 2006)

سوف اقوم بعرض بعض المشاريع (كل مرة مشروع ) الجميلة والغريبة والحديثة واضعها تحت مجهر الاعضاء لمناقشتها وابداء اراءكم بها .....
وابد الان با اول المشاريع: 

A SPACE FOR CIVIC RITUALS


----------



## arc_fares (15 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع..a Space For Civic Rituals*



















































:2: في انتظار ردود الاخوة الاعضاء​


----------



## ملاك (15 أغسطس 2006)

رائع
تطبيق لنظرية الديكونستركشن
بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (15 أغسطس 2006)

*البساطة روح الفن*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ليس كل شئء معقد يصبح جميلا
البساطه مفيش اجمل منها البساطه روح الفن
انظر الي خلق الله بسيط ولكنه جميل ومتقن ويؤدي الوظيفة علي اكمل وجه
المبني الموجود صعب جدا في التنفيذ ناهيك عن التكلفة الباهظة الغير مستحقة


----------



## arc_fares (15 أغسطس 2006)

ملاك فعلا وشكرا على المرور.
الاخ محمد عبد الحليم اب وجهة نظرك سليمة ونعود ونقول ان المشروع هو فكر مصمم لة راي ووجهة نظر اخرى . وشكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك.
ولي الفخر ان تكون اول مشاركة لك في احد مواضيعي واهل بك عضوا جديد بين اخوتك


----------



## zeyad (16 أغسطس 2006)

It looks like that the design based on Frank Gehry's Blibao Guggenham Mueseum, but the curves are replaced with straight sharp lines:81:


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (16 أغسطس 2006)

اولاً اشكرك المعلومة
ثانيا المشروع بة نقاط جيدة و نقاك سيءه
و كون المشروع معقد في حد ذتة جيد وخصون في الدول المنتجة
فان مهنة التشيد تخلق مهن كثيرة تصل ال 120 مهنة 
ومع التطور في العمار يعطي بعض المشاكل في مهن اخري تجبرهم علي التطوير و ابتكار مواد انشاء احسن و معدات اكثر تطور 
اما بنسبة للمجتمعات الغير منتجة فهذا النوع من المباني كارثة 
المشروع جيد يهتم بالفضاء الدخلي و ليس الكتل فقط و استغلال جيد للكتل و الظل و النور ولكن هناك مبالاغة في الكتل الخارجية و ربط الكتل بlandscape سيء جدا
و اشكرك مرة اخري arc_fares


----------



## arc_fares (16 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ zeyad 
yes it's kinde of Frank Gehry's style with stright lines
شكرا على مرورك
الاخ ARCHI-LAB 


> و كون المشروع معقد في حد ذتة جيد وخصون في الدول المنتجة



ثم قلت


> اما بنسبة للمجتمعات المنتجة فهذا النوع من المباني كارثة


 ارجو منك الايضاح اخي العزيز في هذة النقطة .
اما بالنسبة للـ landscaping اعتقد انة فقير ولكن قد تحكمنا طبيعة المشروع و الفكرة التصميمة وتحدد طريقة ونوع الـ landscaping.... فوضع المبنى على مسطح مائي دون زيادة تعقيد المبنى باضفة عناصر landscape اخرى خفف من حدة المبنى بالاضافة الى محاولة التأكيد على هيبة المبنى ( وجهة نظر شخصية ) .
شكرا على مروركم اخوتي وفي انتظار مشاركتكم عند عرضي لمشروع اخر...


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (16 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا عن هذا الخطاء الكتابي اقصد الغير المنتجة او المجتمعات الاستهلاكية وتي تعتمد علي الاستيراد و قد اصلحت الكلمة 

النقطة الثانية 
في قولك ان عنصر المسطح الماءي خفف من حدة المبني اري العكس لان المسطح الماء سوف يعكس المبني و سوف يظهرة اكثر عكس لو كان دمجة مع landscape و استغل فكرة تعدد الارتفاعات الفرغات عندما رفع بعضها علي اعمدة و بعضها في مستوي الارض في انزال بعضها تحت مستوي الارض - و ليس دفنها تحت ارض- و هكذا يخفف حداة المشروع 

اما بنسبة لفكر المصمم فا انا لا اعترض علية بل اني اميل الي هذة المدرسة المعمارية ولكني و افكر في اخذ كل ما هو جيد من المدارس المعمارية للوصول الي افضل تصميم بة عنصر الاساسية الجمال و المنفعة و ربطهم بعض عكس فهم البعض بان علية الاختيار بين المنفعة او الجمال و ينسوا ان جمال المبني في حد ذاته منفعة


----------



## احمد الديب (16 أغسطس 2006)

الي الاخ العزيز صاحب المشروع ارجو لك التوفيق ولكن عندي بعض الملاحظات (1)يجب المشروع ان لا يكون به تشتيت بصري اي لو نظرت في اللوحة لفهمت ودخلت من بداية وخرخت من نهاية ولكن لن اتوه(2) لا تنسي ان هناك مهندسين مدني بتشتغل وراك ويجب ان تفكر في النظام الانشائي مع المعماري(3) ليس كل مايحلم به المعماري يمكن ان ينفذ لانه يوجد نظريات انشائية نحن مرتبطين بها


----------



## ملك الماكس2005 (16 أغسطس 2006)

انا اوافق محمد عبدالحليم البساطة مافي افضل منها
البساطة سر الجمال فلا داع للتعقيدات الي ملهاش لزمة ولا ننسى المقولة الشهيرة
less is more


----------



## arc_fares (16 أغسطس 2006)

> ARCHI-LAB عفوا عن هذا الخطاء الكتابي اقصد الغير المنتجة او المجتمعات الاستهلاكية وتي تعتمد علي الاستيراد و قد اصلحت الكلمة
> 
> النقطة الثانية
> في قولك ان عنصر المسطح الماءي خفف من حدة المبني اري العكس لان المسطح الماء سوف يعكس المبني و سوف يظهرة اكثر عكس لو كان دمجة مع landscape و استغل فكرة تعدد الارتفاعات الفرغات عندما رفع بعضها علي اعمدة و بعضها في مستوي الارض في انزال بعضها تحت مستوي الارض - و ليس دفنها تحت ارض- و هكذا يخفف حداة المشروع
> ...



الاخ العزيز تحلياك جميل ورائع وتعقيبي في هذا المشروع المحاولة و التبسيط في تقليل عدد مواد انشاء المشروع فنرى هنا الخرسانة و الزجاج و الماء و الحديد بصورة عامة للمبنى و الموقع العام بالاضافة لاى انك عندما تنظر للموقع العام في الصورة الثالثة تجد المصمم جعل الموقع العام كصورة للمبنى بخلفية (المسطح المائي) وأطار ذلك امعان في اظهار المبنى واعطائة الهيبة والاهمية في الموقع....... انا اوافقك في بالنسبة لفكر المصممة و الاخد من المدارس المعمارية المختلفة.

الاخ احمد الديب اول انا مش صاحب المشروع انا بس اعرضة عليكم للاستفادة  
ثانيا بالنسبة للنقاط التي ذكرتها:
1- لا اعتقد ان هناك تشتيت بصري انظر المساقط تجد وضوحها.
2- اوافقك الراي في هذة النقطة ان لابد من التفكير في حل انشائي للتصميم وان يكون للمصمم تصور عن امكانية تنفيد فكرة.
3- هناك الكثير من المشاريع التي كانت النظريات الانشائية في السابق ترفظ حتى التفكير بامكانية انشاءها و الان هي قائمة اخي لاتفق معاك في هذا فبدون الاحلام ماتطور اي علم.

الاخ لك الماكس2005 انا معاك وابصم بالعشرة.

وجزاكم الله خير على مروركم ومشاركاتكم القيمة


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (16 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا علي ردك فقد اظهرت لي نقاط مهمة 
وشرا ايضاُ علي ردك الاخر علي الزملاء و الذي اتفق معك فية 100% و هو ما شرحتة انا في اول مشارك هو ما لخصتة انت في جملة - فبدون الاحلام ماتطور علم-

اما عن البساطة في التصميم و التعقيد فليس المصمم من يحكم بل المشروع طبيعتة و استخدامة مثال مكتبة الاسكندرية او المتحف المصري الجديد فهما بجانب وظيفتهم فهم وجه معمارية لمصر يجب انتعكس التطور بجانب الفن وهذا ما نراة نري تصميم فني جميل بجانب تقنيات عالية فاني اري ان استخدام التعقيد و التبسيط معاً و معرفة كيفية توظيفهم بالشكل المناسب للمشروع هو قمة الابداع للمعماري ان يستخدم كل الادوات الكثيرة جداً و التي هي في حد ذاتها فيها نفس التناقد فكثرة الادوات شي جيد و ايضاً شي غير جيد حسب الاستغلال لهذة الدوات مع بعضها البعض دون استبعاد احدها 

و ارجو مزيد من المشريع لمزيد من المنقشات التي قد توءدي الي ان نطور من انفسنا و مجتمعاتنا و عمارتنا بفكر متفتح لكل شيء دون استبعاد طلاما لا يتعرض معا دينانا او عداتنا وتقليدانا السليمه


----------



## m-k-h-m (16 أغسطس 2006)

أنا مهندس مدني وعملت مع مهندسين عمارة علي أعلي مستوي وتعلمت منهم أنه good plane makes good elevations بمعني أن التفكير في أي عمل معماري يبدأ بالتوزيع والحركة داخل المبني ومن ثم البساطة في التصميم .


----------



## arc_fares (16 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ m-k-h-m منكم نستفيد وشكرا على مشاركتك .


----------



## arc_fares (16 أغسطس 2006)

*المشروع الثاني : متبة الكترونية ( قاعدة بيانات)*

إليكم المشروع الثاني : مكتبة إلكترونية ( قاعدة بيانات)
اسلوب وفكر مختلف ولندع المشروع يتحدث عن نفسة:




























​


----------



## arc_fares (16 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع المكتبة الالكترونية*












































في انتظار ارائكم حول المشروع ,ودمتم


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (16 أغسطس 2006)

اعتقد ان هذة المرة سوف يكو النقد لاذع علي هذا المشروع هههههههههههه
بنسبة لي فقد راءيت هذا لامشروع من قبل و اعجبني جدا لآ اناني اعتقد انة محطة اذاعية


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (16 أغسطس 2006)

العيوب هو السلم الخارجي 

و ايضا لثاني مرة land scape و كان كل من يقوم باعمال الديكونستركشن لا يعرف اللندسكيب


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (16 أغسطس 2006)

اما الامميزات فهي ف البانورامة التي تري في المسقط الافقي

الكتلة قوية جدا 
الوجهات تحتاج الي دراسة عميقة 

المشروع نظرة الي المستقبل و كانك تري احدي افلام حرب الكواكب

اري انة وضع ايضا دراسة انشاءية و هذة نقطة له


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (16 أغسطس 2006)

الاظهار ممتاز جدا 
فعرض الكتل بطريقة الvirtual realty tour

360 view

وهو يعبر عن اتجاة التيار جديد سوف تلعب التكنولوجيا فية دورا كبير حتي في العنصر المبني و التشغيل


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (16 أغسطس 2006)

المزيد اخي arc-fares 
بارك اللة فيك علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## HARD MAN (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع المكتبة رائع جدا وتبدو الكتل فيه متناغمة إلى حد كبير لتبدو وكأنها مركبة تنتظر التحليق إلى فضاء العلم والمعرفة، ولكن ما بدا لي من الوهلة الأولى كملاحظة هو أن هذه المكتبة لا تحتوي على قاعة للمحاضرات التي غالبا ما تكون في المكتبات لكي تستضيف الكتاب ويتم فيها مناقشة كتبهم الجديدة، مالم يكن القاعة في اللوحة الرابعة هي القاعة التي تبدو من وجهة نظري صغيرة قليلاً. 
أو أن المكتبة التي هي من زمن المستقبل أصلا  تعتمد النظم الحديثة جدا كالمؤتمرات الرقمية والاجتماعات عبر الانترنت والانترانت ! 


المشروعين بشكل عام تعبير عن مرحلة زمنية تتقاطع فيها الأشكال الحادة الجريئة في المشروع الأول مع الأشكال الناعمة والدائرية في المشروع الثاني لتظهر لنا أسلوب العصر الحديث أو ما بعد بعد الحديث لو أحببنا أن نأصل    العصر الذي يمزج كل شيء في إناء واحد ليصنع عمارة تتناسب والثورة الرقمية والتكنولوجية الحاصلة وليتحدى كل قوانين الزمن القديم.



لك كل التحية أخي العزيز على موضوعاتك الجميلة التي تتحفنا بها دائماً



أبو أحمد


----------



## خالد صلاح (17 أغسطس 2006)

ممكن عرض المشروع قبل ان تصيبه ال توسونامي ؟؟؟


----------



## arc_fares (17 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ العزيز ARCHI-LAB صراحة تخجاني بردودك وتحليلك الجميل .... فعلا هذة المرة المشروع فقير من ناحية الـ landscaping والشيء الذي اضعف المشروع بنظري والمشروع هو عبارة عن مكتبة الكترونية .......... شكرا جزيل مرة اخرى لمرورك. ( اسعدني ذلك).....:7: :7: 

الاخ الفاضل ابو أحمد HARD MAN .....:13: .... فعلا القاعة في اللوحة الرابعة هي قاعة المحاضرات صغيرة لكن المشروع عبارة عن مكتبة الكترونية لذلك تر ان لاتركيز على قاعة المحاضرات كم قلت انت تعتمد النظم الحديثة جدا من الممكن حتى ان لاتحتوي كتب او عدد قليل نها .. سيدي الفاضل كلامك جميل وتحليلك اجمل يسعديني قراتة...

الاخ خالد صلاح ......... حلوة ...
انتظروا المزيد .......
وجزاكم الله خير.


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (17 أغسطس 2006)

الى الذين وافقوني في الرأي والى الذين لم يوافقوني في الرأي
اقول لهم ان البساطة ليس بالامر السهل فالمهندس الكفء هو الذي يستطيع ان يلم بجميع الوظاءف في كتله تكون لها فكرة معينة وبسطة وصريحة ويقرؤها الانسان العادي وكذلك المتخصص كلَ على حسب فهمه وهذه في رأيي هي قمة البراعة في الهندسة ( السهل الممتنع ) ولكن ممكن الشكل البسيط يتكون من مفردات معقدة على حسب مقياس الانسان يحتويها الشخص العادي وليست هي التي تحتويه فمثلا جسم الانسان متناسق جدا وبسيط ومتوازن لكن عندما نحلل ونقترب الى مكوناته الداخلية نجد ها معقدة
فسبحان الله احسن الخالقين


----------



## tassa1252002 (17 أغسطس 2006)

حقيقة اى عمل معمارى يعبر عن شخصية المهندس والمشروع فى حد ذاته لابسا به كفكرة لكن الاخراج والواجهات فى تقديرى سيئة ولا حركة بها ، وتدل على جمود المصصم نحن فى عصر الانفتاح والروح الجملية الغذبة والله جميل ويحب الجمال ولا رايك شنو ؟


----------



## tassa1252002 (17 أغسطس 2006)

والله المشروع ده عجبنى شديد ولارايك شنو ؟


----------



## أم ياسر (17 أغسطس 2006)

حلوه فكرة مناقشة المشاريع, أنا أحييك عليها....
وبالنسبة لهذا المشروع أنا أعجبني الترابط بين الشكل الخارجي المعقد والمساقط الأفقية الواضحه...


----------



## arc_fares (20 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ محمد عبد الحليم اب اتحفتني بكلامك الجميل واسلوبك الرائع اوافقك من ان البساطة في الغالب تحوي بعض التعقيد لكن التعقيد لايحتوي البساطة....... ولا رايك اية.....
الاخ tassa1252002 سعيد ان المشروع نال اعجابك وان كانت لديك بعض الملاحظات على الاخراج......... ومن الجميل ان تمر وتبدي رايك ....... وشكرا على المرور..
الاخت أم ياسر خير ( خير الكلام ما.........) صراحة اوجزت ووفيت في تحليلك للمشروع ... جزاك الله خير ........
اخوكم م/فارس


----------



## mada_84 (20 أغسطس 2006)

اخى المصمم انا اوافق معنى البساطه التى تحدث عنها بعض الاخوه الاعضاء فالبساطه مطلوبه فى مشاريع ومشاريع اخرى لا تحتاج البساطه ولكن نحن المصممون نعمل فى هذه المهنه من اجل راحة المستخدم وليس من اجهاده نفسيا وارجو الا تغضب من حديثى هذا لان هذا التصميم يصيب الرائى من اول وهله بالتعقيد فالان نرى اليزين الحديث يتجه الى التصميم النابع من الطبيعه والطبيعه سهله وواضحه وليس بها تعقيد وفى النهايه اقول لك هذا نقد بناء وليس هدام ووفقك الله وشكرا اخى على المجهود


----------



## arc_fares (20 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ mada_84 نقدك اعتز به واتفق معك في الكثير منة بس لازم اوضح لك حاجة اولا المشاريع هذة مش من تصميمي انا اطرحها عليكم لان كل مشروع يحمل فكر واتجاة مختلف مع العلم انك ام تحدد لي المشروع الذي تقصدة بكلامك هل الاول ام الثاني ارجوا ان توضح ...... اخي العزيز ما من مصمم معماري الا ويصمم لراحة المستخدم وتوفير شعور الراحة و الامان للمستخدمين ..... وشكرا على مرورك واتمنى ان تعطني رايك في باقي المشاريع التي ساعرضها......
وفقك الله.


----------



## arc_fares (20 أغسطس 2006)

*مشروع جديد واسلوب اخر وفكر مختلف*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشروع برج LANDMARK​اعرض اليكم المشروع الثالث وهو احد التصاميم المقدمة لمسابقة برج LANDMARK ولندع الصور تتحدث































​:81: :81: :81: 
اتمنى ان ارى اراكم وتعليقاتكم على هذا المشروع .
م/فارس


----------



## arc_fares (21 أغسطس 2006)

وين ردودكم ياجماعة :80:


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (21 أغسطس 2006)

مرحبا بالجديد تاخرت علينا 

المشروع هذة المرة جاء بالجديد

الاستعارة الشكلية القوية و المباشرة.........و انا متحفظ علي هذا الاتجاه

الاهتمام بالتفصيل جيد و هو ما افتقدة المشروع السابق لآ انه بحاجة الي زيادة في الdetails قليل 

تربط المشروع للمحيط و هذا جيد لآ ان الصور لا توضح جيد هذا الترابط فلن اقدرة 

استخدام الضوء جاء ممتاز في التشكيل

و اخيرا الاخراج جيد للغاية و اوصل الفكرة بالصور بشكل اسهل من كمية الرسومات الكثيرة المبهمة او المقالات الكبيرة

انتظر المزيد 
و اشكرك علي المشروع


----------



## arc_fares (26 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ العزيز :ARCHI-LAB مرحبا بك ........ أعذرني على تأخري في الرد...
الاستعارة القوية او التجريد من منا ليس له تحفظ عليها وعلى استخدامها في مشاريعنا .. ...... رغم انها طريقة تكون في بعض الاحيان ناجحة كما في هذا المشروع اعتقد ..... ربما لان المشروع عبارة عن landmark .. ربما .... لكني اعتقد ان المصمم نجع في عملية المزج الواضحة في تجريدة للاشكال ....... اوافقك من ان الاخراج رئع ........ ولك مني هذة الهادية ...:84:


----------



## arc_fares (26 أغسطس 2006)

*المشروع Movie Center ( مجمع صلات سينما)*

هذا مشروع اخر عبارة عن MOVIE CENTER ( مجمع صلات سينما) ولنترك الصور تتحدث





















:61:


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (26 أغسطس 2006)

اولا ارجو ان يكون ما منعك عنا خير انشاء الله 
ثانيا هدية مقبولة  
المشروع جميل ولكن يشبة مشروع للمعماري coop 
و اني لا اري في هذا شي بنسبة للطلاب علي ان يكون هذا التقليد تمرين يستفيد بة

اشكرك مرة اخري و لا تطيل الغياب


----------



## لويس 15 (26 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع جميل جدا ورائع ولكن اتوقع انه مبالغ به حيث يكون ممتع للنظر فقط ولكن اتوقع ان يكون التأثير واضح على الفراغات الداخلية.


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (27 أغسطس 2006)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع جدا جدا والاخراج فى منتهى الروعة وملائم جدا لطبيعة واتجاه المشروع 
ربنا يوفقك فعلا


----------



## arc_fares (27 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا*

الاخ العزيز ARCHI-LAB تقبل اعتذاري مرة اخرى لتأخري في الرد ولكن بسبب ضروف العمل فقط هذا اولا.
ثانيا : لم يسبق لي مشاهدة المشروع الذي ذكرت ولكن ان كلنت لديك صور بامكانك عرضها علينا حتى نستفيد ونرى وجة الشبة بين هذا المشروع والمشروع الذي ذكرت انة من تصميم coop 
ثالثا : انا لاوافق على فكرة التقليد والاقتباس وحتى بالنسبة للطلاب لاني لا اراة تمرينا بل قتل للموهبة.
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في حياتك العملية والعلمية.

الاخ لويس 15 شكرا على مرورك ومداخلتك.وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.

الاخت المهندسة مي محمود شكرا على مرورك. وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق. 

والبقية تأتي ...............
ودمتم 
اخوكم م/ فارس


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (27 أغسطس 2006)

اولا لا داعي للاعتزار و ارجو ان تكون وفقت في عملك و المزيد من النجاح لك ان شاء الله

ثانيا ان التمرين في تقليد للطلاب هو للتعرف علي مفردات معمارية جديدة و طرق انشاء متطور ليس لا و هذة التمرين تكون للطلاب المراحل المتقدمة حتي لا تقتل الابداع لديهم 

و اخيرا جاري ارفاق المشروع 

و انتظر المزيد


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (27 أغسطس 2006)

Coop Himmelb(l)au
UFA Cinema Center
Dresden, Germany 

source :arcspace.com


----------



## arc_fares (27 أغسطس 2006)

الصراحة صاحبنا مصمم المشروع الذي انا عرضتة لم يقتبس فقط ولكن الظاهر انة تقمص شخصية المصمم لل Coop Himmelb(l)au :68: :68: :68: 
عملية التقليد او مصطلح التقليد انا لا اوافقك علية لكن ان تأخد مفردات معمارية وتحاول صقلها من وجهة نظرك وفكرك الخاص اجد هذا هو افضل تمرين ينمي ملكة الابداع لدى الطلاب.
طبعا هي وجهات نظر ... ومرة اخرى اشكرك على اهتمامك واثرائك للموضوع.
ودمتم .
اخوك م/فارس


----------



## THE MATRIX (27 أغسطس 2006)

ماشاء الله والله شي جيد أنه يكون فيه معماريين عرب وعندهم ها الابداع لأن الديكنستركشن واتجاهاته صعبة انه حد يقدر يصممها ..... يعطيك الف عافية يا مستر جييينيوس
بس عندي سؤال على اي برنامج صممت ها المشروع؟
وهل الفراغات مدروسة صح ولا قص لزق؟
واخيرا هل فكرة التصميم مدروسة بشكل جيد من الناحية الانشائية؟


----------



## بهاء اسماعيل (28 أغسطس 2006)

مشاريع جميلة وذو خيال واسع والى الامام


----------



## sail (29 أغسطس 2006)

[GLINT] 
[GLOW="FF3399"] 
[FRAME="9 70"] 
البساطة اسهل الطرق للوصول بسرعه 
هذا المخطط اذا وجدة شخص لا يفهم فى الهندسة 
براياك ماذا يقول 
غالبا( مجنون)
(مسطول)
مع احترامى لك بشدة
sail
[/FRAME]
[/GLOW]
[/GLINT]


----------



## اختار إسم غيره (1) (29 أغسطس 2006)

المشاريع تفكيكية بحتة ولكن لم يسال احد ماهي هذه المشاريع وما هي وظيفتها
على مبدأ (الشكل يتبع الوظيفة)


----------



## خالد صلاح (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*الموضوع عكس البساطة*



محمد عبد الحليم اب قال:


> الى الذين وافقوني في الرأي والى الذين لم يوافقوني في الرأي
> اقول لهم ان البساطة ليس بالامر السهل فالمهندس الكفء هو الذي يستطيع ان يلم بجميع الوظاءف في كتله تكون لها فكرة معينة وبسطة وصريحة ويقرؤها الانسان العادي وكذلك المتخصص كلَ على حسب فهمه وهذه في رأيي هي قمة البراعة في الهندسة ( السهل الممتنع ) ولكن ممكن الشكل البسيط يتكون من مفردات معقدة على حسب مقياس الانسان يحتويها الشخص العادي وليست هي التي تحتويه فمثلا جسم الانسان متناسق جدا وبسيط ومتوازن لكن عندما نحلل ونقترب الى مكوناته الداخلية نجد ها معقدة
> فسبحان الله احسن الخالقين


 
الاخ محمد عبد الحليم .. انا بالتأكيد من انصار مبدأك .. الا ان المعماري هنا كان من القوة والمهارة بحيث يتحدي البساطة المعروفة والتي هي ليست سهلة بالتأكيد ... اي منا ايضا يستطيع رسم خطوط متقاطعه ومتعامدة ودوائر ومنحنيات ومناسيب ومستويات وعندما تتعقد منه الامور ولا يصبح قادرا علي متابعتها او حتي فهمها يسميها .. deconstruction او اي اسم بحيث لا يستطيع احد مناقشته او اللوم عليه وبذلك يصبح معماريا فذا ومعاصرا .. واذا كنت تختلف معي في ذلك ادعوك اليمتابعه تصميمات مجموعه المتاحف التي يصممها احد معماري القرن في مصر ..
الا انني ادعوك ان تلقي نظرة علي التصميم .. حتي الفكرة المعقدة مقرؤة ومريحه للعين .. المساقط مدروسة ومحلولة ولم يتم التنازل فيها عن اي من القيم المعمارية لصالح الشكل او الفورم .. الحركة الرأسية والافقية مدروسة ومحلولة قد لا تكون بنسبة 100% ولكن من منا يصل الي هذه النسبة ..
الفراغات البصرية وتتابعها ايضا وضع تحت الدراسة ونتج عنه حل مريح جدا نفسيا وبصريا ..
وع كل ذلك لا اعتقد انني يمكن ان استخدم هذا التصميم لو انني سأبني مكتبة .. 
وهذه وجهة نظر


----------



## خالد صلاح (1 سبتمبر 2006)

عفوا في مشاركتي السابقة كنت اقصد مشروع المكتبة .. لم الاحظ تعدد المشاريع


----------



## أبو فرحان (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيكون العافية
وفي انتظار مزيد من المشاريع


----------



## احمد عيسوى (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بالرغم من المجهود الكبير الذي تستحق عليه الشكر الا انه المشروع في مساحة او حوض ماء ضخم لماذ بالاضافه الي استجدام المواد الخام لا يتناسب مع المشروع ومع الجو المحيط به وشكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ابن البلد (4 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل ,صور مميزة , تحليلها يحتاج الى وقت كثير , بارك الله فيك وأجزل لك العطاء


----------



## arc_fares (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا تهت ياجماعة*

الموضوع اني احاول ان اعرض عليكم بعض المشاريع المختلفة في الاسلوب والفكر والمشاريع التي عرضتها للان ليست من تصميمي واضعها في المنتدى لنقاش والاستفادة ومن لدية راي على احد المشاريع يحدد المشروع اما بالاسم او ترتيبة بين المشاريع حتى نستطيع جميعا الرد وتعم الفائدة للجميع بالاضافة الى من لدية اي مشروع يستطيع ان يضيفة لمناقشتة .... 
وانتظرو المزيد في القريب..
تحية طيبة
م\ فارس


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*بالـتأكيد أخي فارس تستحق كل التقدير على مشاركتك الرائعة هذه و قد يكون لي رأي بهذا الموضوع أختلف فيه عن بعض الزملاء مع كل الاحترام لآرائهم و هو ان المدارس المعمارية التي تعلمنا بها جميعها تقول البساطة سر الجمال و نحن كثيرا اعجبنا بهذا التعبير لانه الكثير منا ارتاح معاه و لم يرد ان يرهق تفكيره ليعمل تصميم يناسب عام 2006 و الى اليوم نترنم عندما نشرح لطلابنا بالكلية عن متحف جوجنهايم لفرانك لويد وعن عمارة مرسيليا ل لي كربوزير و ..... الكثير من هذه العمارة اللي السبب فيه اننا جيل التكنولوجيا و النوعية المتعددة لمواد التشطيب التي سلبت عقولنا و اصبحنا نمشي على المثل اللي بقول ( لبس الخوصة تبقى عروسة )
لا يا ايها الزملاء و انا ادعوكم من هنا اخرجوا من بوتقة البساطة سر الجمال و اخرجوا عصارة عقولكم الجبارة و انتجوا تكنولوجيا جديدة في الكتل الهندسية حتى نكون لنا شخصية جديدة تتوائم معنا كمعماريين مع التقدم الذي هو موجود في باقي التخصصات كما انه من واجب المهندس المدني ان يتعب و يجتهد مع المعماري كل في مجاله و كفاية تكرار و اقتباس :5: :5: :5: *​


----------



## فوستر (26 سبتمبر 2006)

ان هذه الابنية معتمدة اعتماد كلي على التكنولوجيا المتطورة او بالاحرى المفرطة..
وان للتكنولوجيا اثر كبير على النظام الانشائي المستخدم..
والسوال هو مانوع النظام الانشائي المستخدم في مثل هكذا ابنية؟؟
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الصور الرائعة و نطلب المزيد من هذه المشاريع..
فوستر....


----------



## السعدني (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اكيد جميلة


----------



## arc_fares (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*عدنا*

الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
اولا اعتذر عن فترة غيابي عن الموقع لاسباب العمل .
من الجميل انا ارى نقاش معماري بين اعضاء المنتدى حول المشاريع التي قمت بعرضها على مختلف اتجاهاتها :5: مع الوعد بالعودة بالمزيد من المشاريع.
تحياتي العطرة.
اخوكم م/فارس


----------



## روان ناصر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم و لباقي الاعضاء بصراحة انا كتير سعيدة بهيك نوع من المناقشات البنائة و التي تفيد الجميع 
بالنسبة للمشروع انا لا اراه معقد من ناحية تصميمة فالمساقط واضحة سهله تؤدي دورها بشكل جيد اي انها لبت الحاجة المرجوة منها اما من الناحية الانشائية فلا بد من تطوير او استخدام كل ما هو متاح و العالم في تقدم قبل فترة لم نكن نعرف الخرسانة و لكن انظر حاليا الى المباني الخرسانية و القدرة العالية على التحكم فيها لانشاء المباني اما من الناحية الجمالية فان مقياس الجمال هو مقياس نسبي اي ان ما تراه انت جميلا قد يراه غيرك قبيحا ....
و اتمنى ان يكون دائما متل هيك نقاشات و مشاركات و شكرا الكم و لجهودكم الرائعة


----------



## أروى (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد رائع جدا
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## MG_Z (9 نوفمبر 2006)

هذه التصاميم ممتازة جدا و لكن لا تصلح إلا في ...........

1- أفلام الخيال العلمي ......
2- ألعاب الكمبيوتر .......
3- خارج نطاق الوطن العربي ............
4- داخل نطاق الوطن العربي بعد 500 سنة ...............

و هناك ملحوظه أخرى ..... لماذا يبدو الأشخاص داخل التصميم حفاة عراة على الرغم من أن التصميم يحمل طابع حديث جدا ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنصحك بالإتجاه إلى مجال الدعاية و الإعلان و استغل خبرتك في مجال العمارة في هذا المجال فستجد من يقدر عملك أما في مجال العمارة فلن تجد الترحيب بمثل هذه التصاميم لتنفيذها في الواقع


----------



## arc_fares (13 نوفمبر 2006)

mg_z قال:


> هذه التصاميم ممتازة جدا و لكن لا تصلح إلا في ...........
> 
> 1- أفلام الخيال العلمي ......
> 2- ألعاب الكمبيوتر .......
> ...



الاخ الفاضل
اولا: اشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك لكن للاسف الظاهر لدي انك لم تقم بقراءة الموضوع والردود لاني اعتقد اني لم اذكر في اي مكان ان المشاريع من تصميمي.
ثانيا: سيدي الفاضل ان مجال اعمارةوالانشاء واحتياجات الناس في تطور مستمر ويجب علينا مواكبه التطور الحاصل في كل ارجاء العالم مع التمسك بهويتنا المعمارية بل يجب علينا تطويرها لتلائم عصرها وعدم الاكتفاء بالموروث الكبير.
ثالثا: بالنسبه لاشخاص في المناظير هذا يعود للمصمم واسلوبه ( طبعا هناك برنامج خاص يقوم بعمل الشخصيات على تلك الصورة) وهي طريقة ملائمه لنوع المشاريع من وجهة نظري

رابعا: دعايه واعلان .......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:81: :68: :5: 
تحيه طيبه


----------



## طموح مهندسة (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المشاركه القيمة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور أخ فارس ............
مشاريع جميلة تشكر عليها ......... بانتظار المزيد


----------



## حسن هادي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المشاركه القيمة


----------



## arc_fares (21 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوه طموح مهندسة , حسن هادي شكرا على مروركم
الاخ الفاضل فيصل لاشكر على واجب وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## arc_fares (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*مشروع جديد وفي انتظار*

من منا لا يلاحظ التسابق المحموم في تصميم وبنا الابراج للوصو الى لقب اعلى برج واجمل برج .....
بدات التطور الحاصل في منطقه الخليج العربي ....
لن اطيل في مايلي مشروع او مقترح لبرج الصراحه ارسل إلي عن طريق ال***** من شخص عزيز المشكله اني لا اعرف في اي دوله ولا ان كان مقترح ام شيىء سينفد على ارض الواقع.....
على العموم لنأخد ارأكم حول البرج ومن لديه اي معلومات عنه لايبخل علينا ...

اسكتشات


----------



## arc_fares (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مجسم للمشروع


----------



## arc_fares (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مناظير وواجهات


----------



## سموالشيخ (22 نوفمبر 2006)

والله انا اول مره اشوف شي مثل هذا !! 
انا عن نفسي ما احب المباني اللي ما تمشي على نظام معين و تحسها تجميع


----------



## zaqxswcde (25 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## taz architect (26 نوفمبر 2006)

i want to corrct a very small information....this project is not deconstructional one as this project doesn't apply the deconstruction therom............this project is said to be a hypercube one... that if u read the above sketches.....u 'll c how the cube is deforming in the 4d d creating spaces within spaces forming new layers that doesn't exist befor.....also this hypercube system is working on saving structure.................u'll also see how he used the space resulted from the shifted cube as a lighting system.......it's really a great project.....with a great concept.....we are looking for concepts......and this project is a great proof for a smart concept


----------



## taz architect (26 نوفمبر 2006)

this project is located on a site :www.meshroom.com
this site is simply for architecture and graphicals.....amazing site


----------



## رامي محمد احمد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

خيال واسع
لكن ما مدى نجاحه عمليا
ومشكور على الصور الجميلة


----------



## arc_fares (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ: تاز شكرا على مشاركتك و المعلومات القيمه.
الاخ : رامي محمد احمد هناك الكثير من الامثله الداله على نجاح مثل هذه الافكار.
ودمتم.


----------



## مهندس مغرور (27 ديسمبر 2006)

المشروع فيه شوية تعقيد...
وشكررر على مجهودك .................


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكرك جدا ............ جدا على هذة المشاريع المميزة


----------



## stars_whisper (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اشعر ان التصميم هو كعلب من الكرتون على غابة من عيدان البوص 
التصميم لم يعجبنى لانه ملىء بالزوايا الداخلية الحادة والتى تقتل الفراغ الارضى والفضائى الداخلى عن طريق الاعمدة وهذى الاعمدة وان كثرت الا انى اشك فى تحملها للاسقف على زواياها الحادة 
كما ان الشكل هام فالوظيفة اهم هل يستطيع المستخدم العادى للمبنى ان يتجول فيه ويتوقف ماذا يجد خلف اى باب ؟؟؟ اشك 
هل يستطيع اصلا ان ينتقل من جناح الى اخر فى نهاية المبنى بسهولة اشك 
اذا اختلت الوظيفة تحت منسوب الشكل


----------



## احب العمارة (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*التعقيد يؤدي الي مشاكل تحتاج لحلول*

التصميم المعقد لا اعرف مبررات المصمم لكل هذا التعقيد ، كما انه لا اجد مبدأ concept للمشروع 
وبالرغم من تعقيد الكتل وتعددها فالغريب انها لم تعطي غني للتصميم بل ما زال التشكيل فقيرا كنت اود ان اعرف استخدام هذا المبني ، كما ان هذه التعقيد يؤدي الي مشاكل 
في التكاليف 
في الانشائي
في التنفيذ 
في التركيبات الفنية (كهرباء -تكييف - ...الخ)
صعب جدا ان يوضع مشروع مثل هذا في محيط عمراني عادي


----------



## المعمار أحمد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

التصميم كما قال الإخوة يمثل مدرسة deconestraction
وهي مدرسة لها فروضها
وأوافق الاخوة ان الفكرة معقدة


----------



## المشـ(بوسلطان)ـتاق (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخوي على المعلومات ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## ma2a (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على المهود الرائع.
بس ياريت لو المشاريع يكون مرفق بيها تفاصيل تساعد على فهمها اذا امكن.
المشاريع دى مش سهلة الفهم زى ما باين من الصور.
يعنى مثلآ على اى اساس التكسيرات او طريقة حسابها.
بالرغم من انى قريت كل ما يتعلق بالعمارة التفكيكية على النت بس مفيش تفاصيل.....
مشكور أولا و أخيرآ


----------



## أنا معماري (20 ديسمبر 2010)

أنت لونك حزيني له ياسكموني


----------



## الشفق الابيض (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
و الله ما شاء الله عليك اخي 
arc_fares 
يا مبدع انت صقع


----------

